# Are there any fat girls out there who are aroused by overeating?



## Joegasm (Jun 3, 2006)

I fantasize about a woman who loves being big and soft and becomes aroused by the process of indulgence in food and the fact that eating so much will make her fatter. Do women like this exist and talk about their naughty gluttony?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 3, 2006)

Try arousednaughtygluttons.com. (Sorry, I just couldn't help it.)


----------



## Emma (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah me, and I've got pictures at www.emstuffed.co.uk


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah me, and I've got pictures at www.emstuffed.co.uk




*Ouch! Good one Em!*


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jun 3, 2006)

LOL! Even I (the resident "prude") laughed out loud over that one.
Em is funny


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

That was a great laugh!


----------



## FitChick (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm turned on by BHMs who enjoy a good meal!

My motto is, If they will eat, I will cook!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

FitChick said:


> I'm turned on by BHMs who enjoy a good meal!
> 
> My motto is, If they will eat, I will cook!




Note to Self: FC Cooks!


----------



## Joegasm (Jun 3, 2006)

Am I supposed to feel like a pervert now?


----------



## Jes (Jun 3, 2006)

Joegasm said:


> Am I supposed to feel like a pervert now?


No, dear. The time for that was YEARS ago.

 Kidding.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2006)

Joegasm said:


> Am I supposed to feel like a pervert now?



I guess that depends if you liked the link or not.


----------



## Joegasm (Jun 3, 2006)

Geez. I guess this is the wrong forum for me then. Cheers all.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they're just teasing you.


----------



## FitChick (Jun 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Note to Self: FC Cooks!



Come on over, baby, I'll make you a chocolate pecan pie (or a Toll House pie, if you prefer)!

I might not be able to eat that kind of stuff anymore, but its not stopping me from making it for those who CAN still eat it!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry, Joe. No offense intended by anyone, I think. There are people here who share your interests but the subject inspires humor too.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I guess that depends if you liked the link or not.



*
That was a good one Jack...*


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 4, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah me, and I've got pictures at www.emstuffed.co.uk



{{Em}} That was cute. I was _this close_ to clicking.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 4, 2006)

Joegasm said:


> Geez. I guess this is the wrong forum for me then. Cheers all.



I'm really sorry this happened to you, Joe. The maturity level on this forum goes in cycles. If it makes you feel any better I share your kink and have met a woman or two in my life who'll indulge it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 4, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> I'm really sorry this happened to you, Joe. The maturity level on this forum goes in cycles. If it makes you feel any better I share your kink and have met a woman or two in my life who'll indulge it.



Maturity level? Maybe, but not in the way you are thinking.

Here's what I think the problem is in situations like this. People are wary of new members whose first posts are shall we say unusual request or overly sexual request asked in perhaps not the most tactful way. Stuff like this are often warning flags to people of possible trolls or people posting just to cause trouble.

Something as simple as brief introduction of oneself or contributing to a few threads before jumping straight in with requests for pics or sexual/fetish type stuff wouldn't hurt.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 23, 2006)

Not knowing better I actually did click.
Good thing there's no annoying pop-ups that would still be coming on..lol
I'll make sure to pay greater attention while watching Maury next time..lol


----------



## fatlane (Jun 23, 2006)

Joegasm said:


> I fantasize about a woman who loves being big and soft and becomes aroused by the process of indulgence in food and the fact that eating so much will make her fatter. Do women like this exist and talk about their naughty gluttony?



Yes, there are. They tend not to do it when everyone else is watching.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 23, 2006)

Wrong again, Fatlane. I frequently pull off my pants at work, rip open a bag of chocolates, and frig away at meetings.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 23, 2006)

i'm a little shocked that no one just went to
http://www.fatgirlsouttherewhoarearousedbyovereating.net


----------



## Seth Warren (Jun 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Wrong again, Fatlane. I frequently pull off my pants at work, rip open a bag of chocolates, and frig away at meetings.



Where the hell do you work???


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 23, 2006)

Sadly, Wal-Mart.


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 23, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah me, and I've got pictures at www.emstuffed.co.uk



Very funny. But also sort of indicative of the "whatever turns me on is okay, whatever turns another on is perverted and should be mocked. I thought that kind of thinking was predominantly found in the US of A.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 23, 2006)

To the original poster:

The answer if ya haven't guessed is: Yes.

But ya gotta stick around and get to know folks.

That's my advice.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Wrong again, Fatlane. I frequently pull off my pants at work, rip open a bag of chocolates, and frig away at meetings.



I said _tend_, TSL. TEND. You are the exception what proves the rule.

Now post pix plz tanx.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sadly, Wal-Mart.



for real? oh man, you have my sympathy.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 23, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Very funny. But also sort of indicative of the "whatever turns me on is okay, whatever turns another on is perverted and should be mocked. I thought that kind of thinking was predominantly found in the US of A.



word, chief. i officially apologize for sinking to em's level


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> for real? oh man, you have my sympathy.


ok, joey vento representation son of!

i'm tired. and cranky. from hunger. and i have something to PM you, dan. but i'm lazy. so i'm going to telepathically beam it to you over the river, k? and then i'm gonna do a little dance, make a little love, get down tonight, get down tonight.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> ok, joey vento representation son of!
> 
> i'm tired. and cranky. from hunger. and i have something to PM you, dan. but i'm lazy. so i'm going to telepathically beam it to you over the river, k? and then i'm gonna do a little dance, make a little love, get down tonight, get down tonight.



lol, look at it this way. we get vento's money. therefore i win, and anyone whose forefathers immigrated to this country lose. ::slaps dredd high five::


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 24, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> for real? oh man, you have my sympathy.



The entry level stuff is terrible, but otherwise, it's quite good. I've been a support manager for five months, and pay about $10 a week for my health insurance. I get a week's paid vacation, get cheap dental, life ins., etc. Can't beat that at my age with my education level and in the area I'm in.


----------



## Emma (Jun 24, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Very funny. But also sort of indicative of the "whatever turns me on is okay, whatever turns another on is perverted and should be mocked. I thought that kind of thinking was predominantly found in the US of A.



It DOES turn me on. I was just making a little joke


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 24, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> The entry level stuff is terrible, but otherwise, it's quite good. I've been a support manager for five months, and pay about $10 a week for my health insurance. I get a week's paid vacation, get cheap dental, life ins., etc. Can't beat that at my age with my education level and in the area I'm in.



i guess, but oh, the shame. i refuse to patronize wal-mart personally. the only times i've ever set foot in one were by force, and i was dizzy and nauseous the whole time.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 24, 2006)

I've tried to avoid the bottomless suction hole that Walmart is but I'm trapped into the vortex I'm afraid.  I'm a slave to them for cheap underwear that fits and for that pink grapefruit flavored diet soda they sell from Sam's club. I can't get it anywhere else. And I'm forever grateful to them for selling me those restaurant style 22 oz. Gibraltar iced tea glasses for only 97 cents a piece! I may as well have paid for them in a ski mask.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 24, 2006)

I love Wal-Mart, do almost all of my shopping there, and don't understand why so many people are opposed to it. They have most of the things I need, at lower prices than anywhere else. The few things they don't carry I mostly get online.

Also, overeating is extremely arousing to me. From a purely sexual, indulgent pleasure perspective I'd like to stuff myself every day until I weigh 1,000 pounds or so. I love to eat, and think full, round, gorged bellies and fat in general look and feel very exciting, on females anyway. But being very fat interferes with too many other aspects of my life so that will remain just a fantasy for me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 24, 2006)

Stormy said:


> I love Wal-Mart, do almost all of my shopping there, and don't understand why so many people are opposed to it. They have most of the things I need, at lower prices than anywhere else. The few things they don't carry I mostly get online.
> 
> Also, overeating is extremely arousing to me. From a purely sexual perspective I'd like to stuff myself every day until I weigh 1,000 pounds or so. I love to eat, and think full, round, gorged bellies and fat in general look and feel very exciting, on females anyway. But being very fat interferes with too many other aspects of my life so that will remain just a fantasy for me.



I'm one of those old fashioned "Good old days" kinda gals. I like to patronize local shops and businesses that maintain that hometown neighborhood: the local flower shop, the hardware store, the pizza joint, the toy shop, the pharmacy. I think places like Walmart come and eat up entire neighborhoods destroying local mom and pop businesses that were once valued members of the community. I try to patronize these local shops as much as humanly possible even at an added expense so if I can avoid Wal-mart I will. But if you go in Wal-mart for soda and trash bags you see other stuff and end up spending more money. Like Joni Mitchell says, "You don't know what you've got till it's gone."


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm one of those old fashioned "Good old days" kinda gals. I like to patronize local shops and businesses that maintain that hometown neighborhood: the local flower shop, the hardware store, the pizza joint, the toy shop, the pharmacy. I think places like Walmart come and eat up entire neighborhoods destroying local mom and pop businesses that were once valued members of the community. I try to patronize these local shops as much as humanly possible even at an added expense so if I can avoid Wal-mart I will. But if you go in Wal-mart for soda and trash bags you see other stuff and end up spending more money. Like Joni Mitchell says, "You don't know what you've got till it's gone."




That's one thing I miss dearly about Boise...there were a ton of hole in the wall cafe's and pizza by the slices, and old pharmacy's. *sigh* sometimes I wish life would just stand still  I'm not an old fashioned "goold ol days" types, lol, I'm one of those tree huggingin hippy types, lol...no...no not really...though I do miss Berkeley  *wonders off in her head..maybe I AM a hippy?* ...Oh right, what I was saying was...the service you get at a mom and pop place is so much more personal than you get from a huge place. READ:! I am not anti coporation, lol. I freakin LOVE starbucks carmel frappachinos....it just seems like we are loosing a special something in this country....can't put my finger on it though.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 24, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> But if you go in Wal-mart for soda and trash bags you see other stuff and end up spending more money.


Not me. I go in with a list and almost never buy anything not on it. I hate shopping, am not very social, don't want personal attention or anyone trying to start conversations with me while I'm doing it. I just want to get what I need, as quickly and inexpensively as possible and be done with it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 24, 2006)

I do most of my shopping online so for the most part that's true of me too. I click on what I want and the mailman takes care of the rest. I don't get to go shopping that often so when I do go, morbid curiosity makes me wander the aisles just to see what crap they're selling now. Nothing really catches my eye except when I get to the Health and Beauty or Home sections. I once went to Walmart for underwear and came out with air conditioners to replace the old ones in my parents' apartment. I didn't really have the money but my 'rents are elderly on fixed income, they needed new ones and it was a good deal I couldn't pass up. Perfect example of why I rarely go shopping. Usually my splurges are justified in some way but if I shopped more often my budget would cease to exist.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, personally, I dislike Wal-Mart because they fired me because I was injured. WSIB didn't believe that I hurt my back, and that gave wal-mart enough leverage to kick me out the door for not working hard.
Morally, I don't like wal-mart just because who do you think suffers when it lowers it prices? The people who made the stuff to begin with! Cut out that raise for the working class and stuff....

anyways, back to the topic that was in the first post, but let me be less perverted with it.

To all the ladies out there that love to be big; What do you feel when you've had your fill? When they buffet is empty and all of the food was delishious, and you had eveything you liked. What feeling do you get? Is it just satisfactory of a good meal? Is there fear of getting through the door, or out of the seat?

Share with us if you would please.


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> The entry level stuff is terrible, but otherwise, it's quite good. I've been a support manager for five months, and pay about $10 a week for my health insurance. I get a week's paid vacation, get cheap dental, life ins., etc. Can't beat that at my age with my education level and in the area I'm in.


I get 30 vac days (6 weeks). Dang! Why am I so tired? I do not know.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 9, 2006)

I will admit there have been times I have food that I love & stuffed myself until I couldnt move.... was I turned on by it?? no
But I will admit I have stuffed myself full until I couldnt eat anymore for someone & just the thought of knowing it excited him & made him happy it turned me on fully something I am very surprised about.. it even excited me more thinking of getting bigger & being intimate with him just knowing how excited he would be by me...
and yes I cared for this person very much I find something like this very special to me & can only be done with someone i care very much for...


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> I will admit there have been times I have food that I love & stuffed myself until I couldnt move.... was I turned on by it?? no
> But I will admit I have stuffed myself full until I couldnt eat anymore for someone & just the thought of knowing it excited him & made him happy it turned me on fully something I am very surprised about.. it even excited me more thinking of getting bigger & being intimate with him just knowing how excited he would be by me...
> and yes I cared for this person very much I find something like this very special to me & can only be done with someone i care very much for...


you know, when you phrase it that way, one can see the appeal...


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> you know, when you phrase it that way, one can see the appeal...



Thank you...... caring very much for someone can make us do things we never thought we could


----------



## dodo (Jul 9, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> Thank you...... caring very much for someone can make us do things we never thought we could



And it only took three pages to get to it.

Sorry Joe!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 9, 2006)

dodo said:


> And it only took three pages to get to it.
> 
> Sorry Joe!




sorry Joe hope u didnt run off.....

I should have said this sooner... you are in no way a pervert I am sure there are plenty of people who feel the same as you. Hey I do I think anything shared by 2 people who care for each other can be very erotic..

There actually was a Drew cary episode where Drew & his finance did a whol 9 1/2 weeks thing but they just consumed everything in their fridge which made them very full & very horny.. only thing is she saw herself after on a sex tape they made how fat she was & was disgusted & left which was sad.. if someone loves me & my body who am i do leave especially if he loves me when I stuff my belly full with foods I love & there to enjoy it


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 10, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> Well, personally, I dislike Wal-Mart because they fired me because I was injured. WSIB didn't believe that I hurt my back, and that gave wal-mart enough leverage to kick me out the door for not working hard.
> Morally, I don't like wal-mart just because who do you think suffers when it lowers it prices? The people who made the stuff to begin with! Cut out that raise for the working class and stuff....
> 
> anyways, back to the topic that was in the first post, but let me be less perverted with it.
> ...



On WM real quick: Yeah, they are notorious free traders, but name me a retail business within the US or Canada that doesn't use foreign labor for cheaper goods.

I'm sorry you got fired when injured, but firing someone is a huge pain in the ass. (Paperwork to the ceiling.) You got your revenge. Keep in mind too that the firing thing has to do with the individual store. /rant

On the meal thing... I guess I'm simply content to have a nice, hot meal. It's a real pleasure given that I work nights and I often dine on leftovers at my parents' or sandwiches or microwave stuff.


----------

